# Eye and wound powder



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

When I used to have Silver Persian cats, the vet gave me eye and wound powder. It was amazing, cleared up staining instantly. I believe it is discontinued but there is a version available now that doesn't have the cortisone, not sure if it would work the same. It says in this ad. it is for cats, but I am pretty sure you can use it for dogs too.

Has anyone any experience with it?

http://www.showcatsonline.com/gen/products.shtml


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

This one looks even more like it..

http://www.petswonderworld.de/englisch/gro...owder-40-g.html


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Do you what's in it? I think I read somewhere that people used it on their dogs for tearstains but I don't know where.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it is the same ingredients as this one

http://drugs-about.com/drugs/eye-wound-powder.html


# Chlorhexidine Hydrochloride
# Hydrocortisone Acetate
# Penicillin G Procaine
# Sulfathiazole 

The original has been discontinued I think but there is a version without the cortisone now.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It works the same as all the other's. Been there tried that. The new version. Did not get a chance to try the old version. It does hide the staining for showing. 

Tina


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 23 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854127


> It works the same as all the other's. Been there tried that. The new version. Did not get a chance to try the old version. It does hide the staining for showing.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thanks for letting me know. The old version, with the cortisone stopped all tearing in my persians like magic. It didn't just hide, did you put a little in their eyes too?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 23 2009, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854153


> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 23 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854127





> It works the same as all the other's. Been there tried that. The new version. Did not get a chance to try the old version. It does hide the staining for showing.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thanks for letting me know. The old version, with the cortisone stopped all tearing in my persians like magic. It didn't just hide, did you put a little in their eyes too?

[/B][/QUOTE]

Right up to the eye. I am sure some would have gotten in the eye. The old one was supposed to be very good. This new one isn't. I used the eye wash with boric acid in it to clean the eyes. It is a very fine powder, like rice flour. Some breeder's use puralub or a mild anitibiotic ointment in the corner of the eye to help with potential infections. It works. I think the hair difference in the persians and maltese can have a different out come. 
When someone figures out how to eliminate tear staining safely, they will really get rich. Tear staining is caused by so many different factors it is hard to eliminate all the culprits. 
Mine are a combination between our water, food, and seasonal allergies. Dogs aren't mean't to eat grain. Cattle grain.
(corn, barley, oats, etc.) That is one of the main ingredients in our dogs prepared food. This causes tear staining in my dogs. 

The only way you can control tear staining when they are staining, is to wash the face with boric acid eye wash. Let it drain onto the beard. Then dry the beard. Witch Hazel is an astringent and it can help lighten and eventually rid the beard of the stain. Some people use boric acid/corn starch mix and work it into the beard, then dry the beard. Some up tetracycline ointment or terramyacin ointment in the corner of the eye. 
I've been given this information by several breeder's who have been around a long time. It's an every day routine.

JMO
Tina


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 23 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854156


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 23 2009, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854153





> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 23 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854127





> It works the same as all the other's. Been there tried that. The new version. Did not get a chance to try the old version. It does hide the staining for showing.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thanks for letting me know. The old version, with the cortisone stopped all tearing in my persians like magic. It didn't just hide, did you put a little in their eyes too?

[/B][/QUOTE]

Right up to the eye. I am sure some would have gotten in the eye. The old one was supposed to be very good. This new one isn't. I used the eye wash with boric acid in it to clean the eyes. It is a very fine powder, like rice flour. Some breeder's use puralub or a mild anitibiotic ointment in the corner of the eye to help with potential infections. It works. I think the hair difference in the persians and maltese can have a different out come. 
When someone figures out how to eliminate tear staining safely, they will really get rich. Tear staining is caused by so many different factors it is hard to eliminate all the culprits. 
Mine are a combination between our water, food, and seasonal allergies. Dogs aren't mean't to eat grain. Cattle grain.
(corn, barley, oats, etc.) That is one of the main ingredients in our dogs prepared food. This causes tear staining in my dogs. 

The only way you can control tear staining when they are staining, is to wash the face with boric acid eye wash. Let it drain onto the beard. Then dry the beard. Witch Hazel is an astringent and it can help lighten and eventually rid the beard of the stain. Some people use boric acid/corn starch mix and work it into the beard, then dry the beard. Some up tetracycline ointment or terramyacin ointment in the corner of the eye. 
I've been given this information by several breeder's who have been around a long time. It's an every day routine.

JMO
Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks very much Tina 

Lola is on Origen so she doesn't have grains mainly. I give her some rice though, is that bad too? 

Her face gets really wet and I am washing and drying it twice every day with the spa lavish. but then she will be teething and her fur gets in her eyes at the moment so it should get better. She is also having the yogurt and buttermilk and bottled water.

I will try your suggestions and see how it goes.


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> When I used to have Silver Persian cats, the vet gave me eye and wound powder. It was amazing, cleared up staining instantly. I believe it is discontinued but there is a version available now that doesn't have the cortisone, not sure if it would work the same. It says in this ad. it is for cats, but I am pretty sure you can use it for dogs too.
> 
> Has anyone any experience with it?
> 
> ::: ShowCatsOnline.com :::


Did the original eye and wound powder have cortisone in it? Does anyone know? Realize this question is a year later but just happened across this post. Of course I am thing of ordering one of the other versions! I think it is the antibiotic in this product that did the trick.


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

Chantilly Lace said:


> Did the original eye and wound powder have cortisone in it? Does anyone know? Realize this question is a year later but just happened across this post. Of course I am thing of ordering one of the other versions! I think it is the antibiotic in this product that did the trick.


Funny I now see someone said yes it did have cortisone! I contacted another maker mentioned and they said no the original had no cortisone in it, now I am confused. Also mention you would not what cortisone in the product, could be hazardous!


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 23 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854127
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. The old version, with the cortisone stopped all tearing in my persians like magic. It didn't just hide, did you put a little in their eyes too?


Was this the powder you used? Do you think it was the cortisone and not the antibiotic that got rid of the stain? I am thinking of ordering from the PandaEcats but wish I new someone familiar with the original product! I have purchased so much and really disappointed with it all! There is no corizone in this product from PandaEcats!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Chantilly Lace said:


> Was this the powder you used? Do you think it was the cortisone and not the antibiotic that got rid of the stain? I am thinking of ordering from the PandaEcats but wish I new someone familiar with the original product! I have purchased so much and really disappointed with it all! There is no corizone in this product from PandaEcats!


Sorry I only just saw your post. Yes it had cortisone, I heard online that it is thought that the combo is what worked so well. It is by Wyeth
Eye and Wound Powder (Chlorhexidine Hydrochloride?) Wyeth It isn't available anymore that I am aware. I haven't tried the other one, I haven't heard that it works overly well, so I haven't bothered.


----------

